# Debian5.0 - DirectoryIndex



## Schumiel (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Debian5.0 Root-Server.

Wo kann ich die DirectoryIndex einstellen? Ggf. bei Plesk?

Bei folgenden Dateien hat sich nichts getan:
/etc/apache2/apache.conf
/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------

